

Saying No to Sales - bencevans
http://zachholman.com/posts/saying-no-to-sales/

======
peterox
This is a great anecdote. The challenge as you scale and add sales folks is
that more often than not, they will indeed promise initially requested extra
features in an effort to close the deal and reach quota. Invariably this falls
back onto product or customer support who look like a __holes because the over
promising sales rep forgot to mention adding the automatic breakfast delivery
function isn 't realistic.

------
degenerate
Without additional context, the post starts out making you think the customer
was offering $75K just to add a feature they wanted. They were actually buying
the product anyway, but trying to leverage the sale as a way to add a new
feature. Big difference once you realize this, and not such a difficult
decision to say no to. The former would be.

------
nodesocket
Good advice, but the reality is, if you are running a bootstrapped company
there will come time(s) when you have to take the money for custom work. It is
all part of the hustle.

